# Why is my hedgehog depressed?



## hedgehog007 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have my hedgehog for about a month now. She is quite used to us. Last week she was grumpier than usual and very hyper. Lost a quill or two. Yesterday she seemed a bit "down" only wanted to sleep. Didnt run around like she used to

I gave her worms and it looked like she puked it out but swallowed again. Eeuw i know. But then her poop was greenish and not as solid as it usual. I put her in her cage and this morning there wasnt any signs of diaree also none when i got home but she seems so sad and not herself. What could it be? She eats and drinks normally


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What temperature is her cage? Do you have a heating system? Do you have a light schedule of at least 12-14 hours of light during the day for her? 

If everything is normal in her environment, it wouldn't be a bad idea to schedule a vet appointment. Behavior changes can signal an illness, and it sounds like you hopefully caught it early if she is sick.


----------



## hedgehog007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Well our appartment is 25-26 Celcius but i also have a heat pad underneath her cage at a certain spot. What we usually do is leave the house at 7is am and only come back at 6is pm. During this time natural light comes through tge window. So we dont really close her cage or put a light on. Would it be a good idea if we leave tge light on and at 6is put her in a darker area until we play with her er?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You need a thermometer in her cage so you know the EXACT temperature, not what you have set your thermostat. Hedgehogs are very sensitive to both light and temperature and some will react to even small fluctuations. Heating pads are not recommended because they just heat the area where hedgie is resting and not the air--she won't come out to eat or play because it's not warm enough.
You also need a light schedule--if there is a cloudy grey day, she won't have the light she needs to regulate her body clock. 
Most hedgies won't come out until dark and some (mine included) will not come out until it is completely dark and quiet. If she hears someone moving about the room, she'll run back into her igloo.

There are stickies on threads about cage heating set ups and supplies.


----------

